# Revisit: St.Mag's Deep Shelter - August 2015



## SlimJim (Aug 8, 2015)

After finding out that several places have been sealed this summer, I decided to drop in on an old favourite! The tunnels originally served as air raid shelters for the crew of an artillery battery. I'll spare you any further blurb, as these have been done a lot over the years! My photos came out...mixed and I forgot to turn down the ISO, so got some super fuzzy crap shots! At least I got some half-decent video footage though, so here ya go!

Unlined section.


DSC_1572 by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Lined sections. There are two long sections of tunnel like this running parallel to each other, adjoined by short tunnels in the middle.


DSC_1579 by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Stairs that lead to backfill. There are about 60 odd steps I think?


AwkwardJim by Slim Jim, on Flickr

You can see what appear to be Elsan closets on the left. There are two sets of these. You can also see the usual names of various bellends scrawled on the walls in chalk 


DSC_1588 by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Video footage.


Thanks for looking! More stuff coming...


----------



## Rubex (Aug 8, 2015)

That looks like an amazing adventure and I love the video  I'd love to do an underground explore! So hopefully I'll have the opportunity one day!


----------



## smiler (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't want to worry you Jim but I think one of those bell- ends may be stalking you, Nicely Done, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 8, 2015)

Rubex said:


> That looks like an amazing adventure and I love the video  I'd love to do an underground explore! So hopefully I'll have the opportunity one day!



Head over to Kent  No shortage of underground stuff here


----------



## Rubex (Aug 8, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> Head over to Kent  No shortage of underground stuff here



Kent is definitely on my list after seeing that video


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 10, 2015)

Belting video thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice one, fantastic set of photos Sir!


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks all for the kind comments


----------

